

Dulwich – a native python way to access Git repositories - danyork
http://code.danyork.com/2011/08/02/dulwich-a-native-python-way-to-access-git-repositories/

======
koopajah
It has been posted multiple times already. Story with comments :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2834183>

